# Presque Isle



## fishingjunkie

The guy I date and I are looking to spend two or three days fishing Presque Isle around the third week of May. (He's fished for years, but I just discovered the joy last spring.) For the most part we will be fishing for large and small mouth bass.

Does anyone have any advice where to go, places to stay, etc.?

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fishingjunkie

This is strictly a fishing trip! LOL No advice from anyone so far. Thought for sure this would be the place to get some good references from people.


----------



## Intracoastal

Pigboy, 

There was nothing in Fishingjunkie's post to suggest that this member is a man dating a man. It could very well be a woman who likes to fish. You know, they are a growing breed! In any case, male or female, straight, gay, bi-, or whatever, you shouldn't post a reply if you're just going to disrespect someone, especially when you don't know all the facts. Let's try to work on building a site for people who fish, regardless of their background or lifestyle, because it's the one thing we all enjoy. 

Fishingjunkie, I'm sorry that I can't answer your question about Presque Isle. I'd like to find out about PI too; that's why I clicked on this thread. The lack of replies on this post suggests its tough being an angler on the site if you're a woman (everyone expects to be talking to men) or a gay man. I hope you find some good advice soon.


----------



## Bad Bub

I guess the name "Pigboy" says it all....


----------



## Bad Bub

or maybe just realized it's better to leave a pig alone.


----------



## fishingjunkie

Actually, I am a woman. I wish I would have chosen more carefully when I picked my moniker, but now it's too late. Last night while I was mowing my yard it hit me that pigboy thought I was a man in a gay relationship. Okay, that's understandable, I guess, but it did offend me in that why can't a woman love to fish and ask for advice? And to expand on this subject even if I was a man dating a man the thread had nothing to do with "alternative lifestyle advice." It was asking for advice in fishing Presque Isle so yes I am offended in hind sight. My initial response to Pig Boy was light to avoid offending anyone on here. I'm new to OGF and I try to be careful in writing something that could give others the wrong impression or in offending someone.

Intracoastal and Bad Bub - thank you for your responses. I did receive one PM with good fishing advice (and no reference to any type of lifestyle). I still have hope that others will offer some advice as well.

Yvonne


----------



## Skarfer

WOW! I can NOT believe I just read that - pigboy, you should be ashamed - you narrow minded - quick to judge a-hole!

When I first read fishingjunkie's post - the thought she was actually a 'he' never even crossed my mind......I just assumed when I read "my boyfriend and I" - that she was a woman..........

Anyhow - fishingjunkie - I've sent you a PM and I hope it helps you out. - well, I tried. Seems you've blocked emails. If you want some help - contact me.


----------



## fishingjunkie

Skarfer,

I had to change my email address. PM should work now. Thanks for the support and anticipated advice!!


----------



## fishingjunkie

and again thanks for the pertinent advice! lol


----------



## creekcrawler

Presque Isle Inn has nice rooms.
Done good with largemouth in Misery Bay at the entrance to the cove where the house/barges are - the entrance is a deeper channel.
Smallies- drift weed edges with minnows.

It's OK if you're gay and like boys, Fishjunkie. . . (joking)


----------



## greybearded1

go to www.fisherie.com, lotsa info there, browse around the site and ask questions, youll find just as many assbags there as here, llotsa links showing maps, lodging, baitshops etc. I work in Erie and dont even buy a PA license, but for a neat place to explore and fish, Presque Isle has it all


----------



## reo

Did not know that you have to be a politically correct, overly sensitive liberal to treat others with respect

Junkie, The in at Presque Isle has clean romms and prices are reasonable. As for the fishing it should be great then with just about any presentation working. Fish the main bay for smallis in 5' of water or less. Cast to the dark areas surrounded by light sandy bottom. PM if you have more specific questions. I am going up the weekend prior to you guys.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

Check fisherie.com, for their fishing reports and forums threads. They offer a ton more info on PA fishing than OGF


----------



## viper1

That people lurk and others choose to leave. I would suggest the mods ban pig boy we don't need people of his apparent character. Others say this is a free site its not. You pay buy showing up and sharing not acting like a pig. Its the people that the sponcers pay to reach not the site. No people no site and acting like that wont help the board. My apologies. Fishing junky for such remarks.


----------



## fishingjunkie

Thanks to the members that have shown support and shared advice both on here and by PM!!!

(No offense taken, creekcrawler. Knew you were jokin!)

I don't mind that I was mistaken for a man since my moniker doesn't indicate gender, but it was kind of weird to be offered advice on "alternative lifestyle" information when all I asked for was fishing advice. Oh, well. At least no one was bashed! 

Again, thanks all and I'll check out the other forums. Can't wait to fish Presque Isle! This is only my second year fishing and I've heard great things about the bays there. I can't wait to catch a nice smallie! Caught a 42" muskie last summer in Pymatuning while I was casting for largemouth. You can only imagine my surprise when that bad boy hit! Told my BF that I wasn't ever swimming in a lake again after hauling that into the boat! 

Wish us luck!


----------



## creekcrawler

Good Luck!!


----------



## markfish

i would say use dark color tubes and jerk baits and fish the channel walls too both sides with tube and spinner baits,you will catch a hundred bass there then don't for get the docks in the bay lots of big bass in there right now the big smallies are in the river and the mouth and the main bay is loaded,good luck girl,and be safe,and you will have fun there we always stayed at El,Pattio or close to that its close and you can park the boat by your room to plug it in.its all good up there,good luck,mark


----------



## reo

Mr. Crawler, My response had nothing do do with anything that you posted.

Junkie, if you shoot me a reminder next week I would be glad to give you a report. I will be back Monday Night.


----------



## greg3891

Actually they should dismiss you from the site, grow up young man. Your supposed to be a sportsman and give good sound advice on here, not the crap you brought up, maybe your the one looking for another guy to spend time with.


----------



## fishingjunkie

Thanks guys! Appreciate the responses/advice. Keeping my fingers crossed for decent weather!


----------



## creekcrawler

No problem Reo, I kinda misunderstood your post.
The only people I tick off are the ones that made the mistake of taking anything I say too seriously .



> How about some kind words from you all


Pigboy - we ought to take you outside and give you some *kind slaps* upside yo head.


----------



## smellmyfinger

Heya Junkie, Presque will spoil you , its unreal how fertile the big lake and bay is, my brothers and i will will be staying at presque inn the 17th -22nd , look for the three clowns in an older tracker. Best of luck and sharpen that filet knife !


----------



## smellmyfinger

oh yeah, and this is how presque gets down,, ; ) http://forums.fishusa.com/Presque_Isle/m_310561/tm.htm


----------



## backseater-deluxe

Presqu will spoil you. Let us know how you did


----------



## Buick Riviera

My wife and I stay at the Riviera Motel: http://www.rivieramotel.net/ All non-smoking, very clean rooms and free wi-fi. Nothing real fancy but right at the gateway to the Presque Isle peninsula. Electric hook-ups and room to park your boat.

The Inn a Presque Isle is nice too, but a little harder to park your boat. If someone suggests the El Patio, just say no. It's a dump but lots of fishermen stay there.

Places to fish: Marina Bay when the weather is dicey (largemouth), the lagoons (electric only, catch 50 LM per day in the spring), Misery Bay and Horseshoe Pond (largemouth, spinnerbaits), North Pier wall (mixed bag on tubes and drop shot) and in front of the old Hammermill factory (on the lake, close to shore, just south after you exit the channel, smallmouth to 5 pounds on tubes, jerk baits and drop shot gobbies). Here's a map: http://www.fisherie.com/Map9.asp

Best bets for Erie dining: Serafini's Italian, 2642 West 12th Street for the best authentic Italian dishes you've ever had; The Avonia Tavern, 7321 West Lake Road, Fairview, PA (just a few minutes west of the Erie airport) for the best wings in ribs in town and Smugglers Wharf, right on the shores of the Bay at the foot of the observation tower, 3 State Street, Erie, for wine, seafood and romantic dining.

And, of course, it the weather gets too bad, there is always Presque Isle Downs and Casino: http://www.presqueisledowns.com/

It's a great place for fishers to spend a few days. My wife and I spend our anniversary up there each May for a few days and love the fishing and the area.

Have fun!

Buick


----------



## fishingjunkie

Thanks, BR. Appreciate the detailed information including lodging and dining. We plan on spending some time Saturday evening at Presque Isle Downs if we don't run out of energy! 

I'll post our results when we return!


PS: Caught a 19 inch LM yesterday at Nimi. My first nice size one and was totally stoked for the rest of the day!


----------



## Buick Riviera

Nice fish, junkie. We're leaving tomorrow and will still be there on Saturday so we'll look for you on the water.  The weather is supposed to be nice by then. Hope you catch lots.

Buick


----------



## Lunker_Hunter

I live up in Erie for school and spent a few days up at Presque Isle last summer. The lagoons offer some great mid season bass but I've heard that the actual bay has great fishing right now for smallies and right outside the bay in the actual lake they're catching eyes and perch on the regular.


----------



## fishingjunkie

Can't wait! (bump)


----------



## jpbasspro

Dad and I went up 5/14-5/15. Fishing was tough for us. Managed a few, biggest 3lbs. Didn't see anyone really whackin em either. Anyone else get em?


----------



## Buick Riviera

I'm at Presque Isle right now. We caught 3 smallies in the first 20 minutes (yesterday) to 4 lbs in the Bay, then nothing for the next 2 hrs. Today a nice mixed bag of SM and LM but no numbers (probably 15 fish total). Nothing in the lake but we didn't go far out.

The wind is from the east. You know the old saying.

Buick


----------



## fishingjunkie

Hey BR! We're leaving tomorrow afternoon. Bringing our rain gear for Saturday! Will be staying Fri & Sat. Older blue Explorer. Good luck! Thanks for the update!


----------



## DaleM

Pigboy won't be giving anymore advise


----------



## fishingjunkie

Thanks, Dale, for that. 

Returned home late last night. Many thanks for Buick Riviera and his wife. It was great meeting you both if only for a few minutes before you left Sunday morning.

We arrived later Friday evening than what we had hoped so we only fished for a few hours. I caught my first SM in about the first 30 minutes! What a fight! Woo hoo!!! Unfortunately, that was the only one we caught. He hooked one, but lost it. 

Saturday was a torential downpour. We went out for a few hours, but it was useless. We didn't have a trolling motor so casting was futile. When the white caps popped up, we headed in. Spent the rest of the afternoon/evening at Presque Isle Downs playing the horses. 

Speaking of which, if anyone enjoys live racing or simulcast the set up at PID is a nightmare! We overhead the bartenders talking about how management restructured the buffet and put it upstairs. Because of that there isn't anywhere to sit to watch the races without standing in a long line for the buffet. There is a very small area of screens/seats, but it's probably about 40 seats, which fill up quickly. You can also sit at the bar, but people are rabid about it. If you even get up to place a bet, a vitual fight breaks out for the empty seat. Live racing is no better. Port-a-potties and no seating outside. 

Okay, enough of that.

Sunday was beautiful!!! High 70's and clear. However, we fished from 10am to 8pm and only caught five SM and three rock bass. I only caught one of the rock bass. No more smallies for me. We cast spinner baits, tried jigs and tubes. We caught one on the spinner bait and the rest on tubes. We even went out into the lake itself, but no good.

I'll try to post a picture. Hopefully, I do it right!

It was definitely beautiful and I would love to return again in the future. Gotta admit we were both disappointed in the meager catch and the weather, but it happens.

Thanks again to everyone that offered pertinent advice and good luck fishing!


----------



## fishingjunkie

This was the largest of the ones we caught.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Nice fish FJ! It was nice meeting you and your BF. The weather couldn't have been worse Saturday and (of course) it couldn't be nicer this week. Glad to see you got into some fish.

I finally found a picture of that pike I caught at PI last September, so here it is:










I was jerk baiting over weeds when this fella paid a visit.

We will be heading back the week after Labor Day to give it another go. We usually try to hit it one more time during the summer too. Regardless it was nice meeting you maybe we'll see you on the water again sometime.

Buick


----------

